

FreeScrub: open source photo metadata remover - mcantelon
http://github.com/mikm/FreeScrub

======
pasbesoin
Note also ExifTool:

<http://owl.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exiftool>

One of its many options is to wipe all metadata. It can also write individual
items into metadata, e.g. a copyright notice.

